# Bridesmaid?



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

So I was asked to be a bridesmaid in a friend's wedding. I said yes, but I am starting to get really really worried about it. There's still a lot of time before the wedding, so I feel like I could still back out. I'm just really freaked out for the actual ceremony. Maybe I could get my doctor to prescribe Xanax or something like that to use on the day? My thing is, even if I am super good about what I eat the day before, anxiety can just as easily set off my stomach. I suppose, worst case scenario, I'm standing up there and I need to use the bathroom. In this particular church, the hallway leading to the bathroom is next to the altar. So I suppose, day of, I could act like I'm coming down with a stomach bug, warn the wedding party, and say if I have to slip off stage it's because I am sick? I mean, that must actually happen sometimes, right? Anyone have any experiences with this that they want to share? I'd love to know how you made it through the day.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Even people without ibs, might need to visit the bathroom a lot before a wedding, so i wouldnt worry... I usually worry loads about things and they usually turn out fine, Im a bit of a freak when i go ne where i need to know where the toilet is just in case lol.. Maybe have a good bag that you fit your supplies in ... like imdodium and some body spray for the smell.. If your really nervous it might be worth asking the doctor.. I would be interested how you get on as in 2013 im going to be a braidsmaid  Your welcome to pm me if you would like a chat...


rockingirl said:


> So I was asked to be a bridesmaid in a friend's wedding. I said yes, but I am starting to get really really worried about it. There's still a lot of time before the wedding, so I feel like I could still back out. I'm just really freaked out for the actual ceremony. Maybe I could get my doctor to prescribe Xanax or something like that to use on the day? My thing is, even if I am super good about what I eat the day before, anxiety can just as easily set off my stomach. I suppose, worst case scenario, I'm standing up there and I need to use the bathroom. In this particular church, the hallway leading to the bathroom is next to the altar. So I suppose, day of, I could act like I'm coming down with a stomach bug, warn the wedding party, and say if I have to slip off stage it's because I am sick? I mean, that must actually happen sometimes, right? Anyone have any experiences with this that they want to share? I'd love to know how you made it through the day.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Ugh, this is the worst. I had to be a bridesmaid at my sister's wedding and also at my best friend's wedding. I was pretty freaked out but its not as bad as you think it will be. The actual wedding part is pretty fast, 15-20mins if you don't have a mass. The rest of the time there is plenty of chances to use the bathroom if needed. There is a lot going on and no one will probably even notice you are using the bathroom. A few things I did was I woke up really early as I'm usually sick in the mornings. The weddings I went to were in the afternoon so that was better. I made sure I only ate safe foods a few days leading up. I took a bunch of imodium. I figured I'd rather be plugged up and deal with that later then risk having D on the day. Thankfully for my sister's wedding she knew I was sick and nervous so she made arrangements for hair/makeup people to come to the house instead of going to a salon(it was actually cheaper!). I also had some anxiety meds if I needed but I didn't use them. I just did breathing exercises if I felt like I was getting too panicky. The biggest thing I found was to let your friend know. My sister knew and so did my friend. It made me less nervous and I wasn't worried about them getting mad if I was sick and had to step out for a bit. They both didn't care and just wanted me to be a part of it. Worrying about it is much worse then the actual day.


----------



## NatJ (Dec 7, 2011)

I was a bridesmaid at my cousin's wedding last year, and I have to say, my IBS did not cause any trouble, and I was expecting the worst case scenario. Don't stress too much about it, have fun, and IBS will be a no show at the wedding!


----------

